
Why Most LED Headlight Upgrades Don't Really Work: An Expert Explains - clouddrover
https://jalopnik.com/why-most-led-headlight-upgrades-dont-really-work-an-ex-1843070472
======
roflchoppa
Daniel Sterns got a pretty cool website.
[http://www.danielsternlighting.com/](http://www.danielsternlighting.com/)

I was using his advise when I upgraded my 240z headlights, a huge difference.

------
js2
TL;DR: halogen housings are designed for LED bulbs and so among other things
you end up with an inferior beam pattern.

Older vehicles and Jeeps with sealed halogens where you can replace the entire
bulb and housing as a unit can benefit from a switch to LED. There are
recommendations at the end of the article.

Most of the article content explains why you can trust amateur reviews on the
Internet or even your own eyes.

~~~
rasz
^^arent ^^cant

~~~
js2
Yes. Sorry. Don’t know how I got two mistakes into such a short summary. :-(

------
iab
Jalopnik is utterly unreadable on mobile.

~~~
js2
[https://outline.com/aEEYZm](https://outline.com/aEEYZm) any better?

~~~
iab
That is significantly better, thanks

